# No bucks allowed 10/12-13



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

Just wanted to remind everyone of this new muzzleloader for only weekend. Read the fine print!! No buck shall be harvested this weekend REGARDLESS of hunting implement. That means no bow bucks either!!! You also must wear orange while in the woods this weekend. Be safe everybody.


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

Spellcheck fixed my post. It should read muzzleloader doe only (not for only)

And this applied to next weekend 10/12 and 10/13, I put that in the topic header, but thought I should mention it in the posts to avoid confusion.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm definitely not a fan of this hunt,especially in our zone. I hope our herd doesn't go the way of Pa.'s. It'll be interesting to see how many bucks are checked on the following Monday.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

not a huge fan either but im not gonna miss the chance to put meat in the freezer! going to hunt property adjacent from the one and keep that free for bow only ! it would be nice for people to follow the rules and not take advantage of this. good luck all be safe and tag that doe!!!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I really don't understand why there is a lot of people mad about this. So far how many hunters have already past on a buck so far this year. If you are afraid of a big buck coming in from of you and you can not shoot it stay home for a couple of days. Plus it is still early plenty of time to look for that big buck. If you see one changes is he will be back in your area again another day as he will feel safe going though that area. 

The state is trying to get more does shot to try to decrease the herd some. It has to do with the insurance companys wanting something done about the deers. I just look at it this way I will just put meat in the freezer. 

I know I will get ripped on this but oh well. Life of a hunter.


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

It can't hurt. I am using it as another opportunity to introduce a non-hunter or child to the sport. It's hard to give up my gun season to do this, and it's also hard to get someone comfortable in the woods for the first time with a bow or crossbow, or when it's bitter cold outside. 

I also fear the deer herd be managed into a PA situation.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i like the idea of having and early ML hunt but dont like the fact they took away a weekend from the bow hunters to shoot a buck. its easy to say just wait another weekend to go but for me i dont get to go much through the week so the weekends are my main time to go. i also know a couple people who only hunt with a bow so that is hurting them. i know it would make me mad if i had the buck of a lifetime walk by and not be able to get a shot because you cant shoot it. i guess it has its pros and cons but i dont like it.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

mlayers said:


> It has to do with the insurance companys wanting something done about the deers.


Congratulations....this is the most ridiculous reason to date on the earlt ML season. So if you have your auto insurance with either Progressive, State Auto, or Liberty Mutual you have already switched carries to another non Ohio based one right?


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Where did you find this info??? I have looked but can't find it in the online Regs. I did find:

In addition to your Ohio annual hunting license, you must purchase an either-sex deer permit or an antlerless deer permit to hunt deer in Ohio. 

&#9632;The either-sex deer permit is valid Sept. 28, 2013 through Feb. 2, 2014.

&#9632;Antlerless deer permits are valid Sept. 28, 2013 through Dec. 1, 2013.


Either-sex Deer Permit
The either-sex deer permit is good for an antlered or antlerless deer and is valid statewide. No more than one (1) antlered deer may be taken per license year. These permits may be used during any of the deer hunting seasons and for controlled hunts. These permits may be purchased individually throughout the entire deer season.


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

page 10 of regs. book..."a hunter can do the following"...(number 8)...archery hunters must comply with the hunter orange requirement and can only take antlerless deer during this season


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Thanks!! I totally missed that. Guess it will be a fishing weekend!!


----------



## Boss hog (Dec 12, 2009)

Don't know if everyone noticed how the State snuk in a raise in deer permits this year, But In thic county, you can kill 4 deer, But here is where it is, You can only kill one doe with an antlerless permit, after that you need an either sex permit So there you have it, I never heard any talk about that change, Sneaky ain't they


----------



## mcking (Jan 23, 2013)

totally agree, coldn't have sid it better!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

over under 500 bucks killed this weekend?, by people who don't know the regs or just don't care


----------

